
Introduction to Event-Driven Architectures with RabbitMQ - nicolasjudalet
https://blog.theodo.com/2019/08/event-driven-architectures-rabbitmq/
======
adamnemecek
[http://web.archive.org/web/20190829150014/https://blog.theod...](http://web.archive.org/web/20190829150014/https://blog.theodo.com/2019/08/event-
driven-architectures-rabbitmq/)

------
Kiro
OT but anyone else hate debugging architectures like this compared to a
monolith where you can just follow one big stack trace from start to end?

~~~
LeonM
The timing of this article couldn't have been more painful.

I'm currently working on solving a problem with an insanely over complicated
setup (for the task at hand) that is build by another engineer who has since
left the company.

It's a cluster of 3 virtualised machines running docker swarm where a RabbitMQ
instance ties 40+ worker pods together. Once every 5 days or so the connection
between RabbitMQ and (some of) the worker container stops working, causing the
worker to crash and the queue message is lost.

We are talking like 5 layers of virtualization and/or abstraction. It's
impossible to debug. I honestly don't know how to explain this to my customer.

~~~
rmetzler
The bug description sounds a little bit like a memory leak or connections
aren’t closed properly.

~~~
noncoml
This. You are leaking connections probably.

------
danatcofo
account has been suspended. link now broken. /shrug

~~~
geodel
You shouldn't let this one event drive whole conversation.

~~~
boutin89
it's back :)

------
longcommonname
Queue driven systems really fascinate me, coming from a chemical engineering
background I can't help but to see parallels to fluid dynamics and all that
difficult math that comes from their analysis.

I've always wanted to create some type of monitoring system that displays the
entire system in that vein and then model or using control theory.

Has anybody seen a project that does this?

